
Some Thoughts on Digital Manufacturing - ph0rque
http://www.nickpinkston.com/2013/01/some-thoughts-on-digital-manufacturing.html
======
justinmares
"So yes, you may democratize prototype-grade 3D printers, but then others will
be make huge, fast printers that are able to beat your per-unit cost by an
order of magnitude - but at high capital cost."

Fantastic point, and something that Wired, etc. don't account for when they
write about the 3dp revolution.

Great article!

